# [Gobtales] Nightwatch



## dreamthief (Sep 8, 2002)

_Just two hours to go_, you think to yourselves.

Nitzbuk, in his great green generosity, had volunteered your services(*) for the Nightwatch as once again the great city of Hartelgon is in dire lack of nightwatchmen, and he thought it would be a good move to show unity from the small Goblin community.

So now you find yourself, trudging the docks in the cold, thick mist two hours before dawn, your feet soaking up the dirty water and your torches casting long shadows against the walls of the warehouses. The only sound you hear is that of the water hitting the boats, the drunken sea shanty of a sailor far from home and the loud arguments from the still-open taverns. The dock is awash with the smell of fish and salt. A gibbous moon can barely be made out in the night sky. A few rats skitter past your feet.

One common thought comes to all of you:
_Well, this beats sewage-clearing duty, but not by much._

(*) - Of course, he never thought to ask.


----------



## Mirth (Sep 8, 2002)

*D'Bruuhl gets his chance to shine...*

"Well, this is fun, isn't it?" D'Bruuhl looks around at his comrades, who don't seem quite as thrilled as he is to be out here. "Nice night, eh?"

"Feels good to be needed. We goblins will show our mettle with this duty, don't you think?" D'Bruuhl contemplates his duties and those of his fellows as he watches the moonlit water.


----------



## Dog Faced God (Sep 8, 2002)

*Goubido Cold!!!*

[in Goblin]'I're cold.  I're want'n sit next fire by drinky drinks.  Break up fight, lump 'em up, there. No?'
[/in Goblin]

I am absently winding the length of my whip in tighter and tighter loops around my fist.  Every time we stop walking I furtively toss glances around the night while shifting my weight from one foot to the other, and back again like an odd gnomish pendulum that silmultaneously, and slowly, swivels and swings.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 8, 2002)

*[in goblin]*"I couldn't agree more friend,"*[/in goblin]*Rakanishu says quietly.

He keeps looking around cautiously as they walk, a loaded light crossbow in hand.

*[in goblin]*"D'Bruuhl, I'm sorry I can't appreciate this oppurtunity as much as you but I know we gotta start somewhere when it comes to this heroics stuff and I guess it would be a unanimous vote that this is better than sewage clearing."*[/in goblin]*


----------



## garyh (Sep 8, 2002)

*Ashgyad chimes in...*

[In Goblin] "Bah.  At least in a sewer you might come across something...  intersting.  Out here on the docks, what's going to happen?  We might stumble across a sailor too deep in his cups.  Yeah, THAT'S the road to fame, glory, and power..."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 8, 2002)

*[in goblin]*"You've got a point there, heh, there's been a couple of times I've seen dangerous things in the sewer. I mean how could a creature unload that much at once? Had to hold a dead rat over my mouth to keep the smell out, the smell was what probably killed the rat, thats dangerous for ya,"*[/in goblin]* says Rakanishu, all the while eyeing a shadow that he thought had moved.


----------



## Dog Faced God (Sep 8, 2002)

[in Goblin] I're bet sailor stink'n not choke 'em up like sewers... or sewer's rats <casting a glance around for Zix>.  No? [/in Goblin]


----------



## garyh (Sep 8, 2002)

[in Goblin] "Point taken.  I can assure you, Zix doesn't mind this duty.  Of course, why would he?  He gets to huddle in my vest.  No cold wind off the water for him.  He's warm and dry."


----------



## dreamthief (Sep 8, 2002)

*Shooting the breeze*

A sleepy-eyed fisherman in dirty clothes carrying a basket of haddock passes by without a second glance at you, yawning loudly.


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 8, 2002)

Glorath looks at the passing fisher man suspiciously. He then whispers to the others in goblin.
"That yawn might've been a sign. Watch your step, it could be a trap."

He moves along with the others, keeping an arrow ready at his bow.


----------



## Mirth (Sep 8, 2002)

"Good eve to you, sir" D'Bruuhl calls out in common to the fisherman, perhaps a bit too loudly and eagerly. "Those haddock smell wonderful."


----------



## dreamthief (Sep 9, 2002)

The fisherman mumbles, "Smell wonderful? Pah it's rotted! Only good fer orcfeed!" He continues on his way, his expression irritated.

The five of you continue down the route for five more minutes, dreaming of a nice breakfast, when you see an odd sight. There's a wagon in front of you and you can make out four man-sized figures dressed in robes, and another man being dragged on the ground towards the wagon by one of the robed figures. They don't seem to have noticed you. They are talking in low whispers.


----------



## Mirth (Sep 9, 2002)

_D'Bruuhl starts to call out to the robed figures to see if they need help, but catches himself..._

He whispers *[goblin]*, "They shouldn't be out at this time of morning, should they? What should we do?" *[/goblin]* 

D'Bruuhl glances to Ashgyad for an answer.

OOC: I interpret D'Bruuhl's low Int (8) and high Wis (16) as a certain naivete and blind trust.


----------



## Dog Faced God (Sep 9, 2002)

[hushed Goblin]"These talls drink too much.  Help load 'em wagon up.  No?" [/hushed Goblin]

Goubido moves to try to get a closer look at the guy being dragged along on the ground.

OOC:  Goubido's low INT (8) and WIS (8) make him pretty stupid. We'll just have to pretend he has a good personality with a CHA of 13 .  Feel free to stop Goubido if you think he's doing something egregious.


----------



## garyh (Sep 9, 2002)

[Whispered in Goblin] "This isn't normal, even for humans.  They're up to something shady...  Well, we're out here to prevent that sort of thing.  Why don't we apprach them, spread out, and you can ask them what their up to, D'Bruuhl?  Make sure they realize we're all official-like."

OOC:  High Int (16) gives Ashgyad quick reasoning skills and his Wis (12) gives some common skills.  Just don't let him be the face (Cha 6).


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 9, 2002)

Glorath looks around, always suspicious.
(in hushed goblin)"I could try to sneak in, I'm pretty good at it. This might be the ambush the fisherman told them to prepare."


----------



## garyh (Sep 9, 2002)

[Still whispering Goblin]

"If that's what we decide to do, I can distract them."

Ashgyad begins to think of ideas for _Ghost Sound_, and suggests...

"The sound of four human guards coming from another direction could help you sneak in unnoticed, Glorath."


----------



## Mirth (Sep 9, 2002)

D'Bruuhl whispers *[goblin]* "If we are to gain respect than we can't go sneaking around ... at least not all of us. The rest of you fan out in the shadows and watch my back. I'm going to confront these gentlemen." *[/goblin]* 

D'Bruuhl steps up into the half-light. *[common]* "Excuse me, I am a member of the Night Watch" D'Bruuhl shows is badge with one hand while making sure that his short sword is ready to draw with the other. "And I'd like to know what is going on here." *[/common]*


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 9, 2002)

As D'Bruuhl moves in to chat with the group, Glorath gets deeper to the shadows and stays as quiet as he can.
He tries to get as close as possible without getting noticed and then take aim at the most dangerous looking stranger.

*OoC:* Move Silently and Hide both at +10


----------



## garyh (Sep 9, 2002)

Ashgyad also slinks as close as possible, while still remaining hidden.  He has his loaded crossbow at the ready, but is also fingering a pinch of fine sand from his spell component pouch...

OOC:  Move Silently and Hide are both +7.  And that's with no ranks!!  The beauty (such as it is) of Goblins.


----------



## dreamthief (Sep 10, 2002)

As D'Bruuhl moves to talk, one of the robed figures turns towards him. "The Night Watch? They be hiring gobs to do work? Don't ask and move along, Gob, if you know what's good for you." You can see the face of the man. He's bearded and haggard, and his hand moves to the longsword at his waist. You hear the chinks of armor he wears underneath his robes. 

Goubido then walks right pass the man to the other man who's dragging what looks like an unconscious sailor across the ground. The robed man is startled as Goubido tries to help. The other two robed men are at alert.

"What.... let him go!" The man who had been speaking to D'Bruuhl draws his sword. "I'm warning you... get on your way!" One of the robed figures draws a mace, and another a short sword. The one that Goubido tried to help is too startled.

In the mist, Ashgyad and Glorath manage to remain hidden easily. There's some barrels just 10' away from the cart and the two hide themselves behind it.


----------



## garyh (Sep 10, 2002)

*Ashgyad makes his move...*

Whispering under his breath in the shadows, Ashgyad scatters the sand in the air as he chants "_Kythra Dormis Loros!!"_ 

OOC:  Ashgyad casts _Sleep_, targeted on the four robed men and the sailor.


----------



## Dog Faced God (Sep 10, 2002)

Goubido gives the unconscious sailor the once over to make sure he's a) alive b) uninjured.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 10, 2002)

Rakanishu attempts to get out of the view of the robed men while they are distracted with Goubido but to remain within range to get a good hit in with his crossbow. 

*(move silently +10 to within 30' of the one with the longsword where he can hide +10, then take aim with his crossbow so as to sneak attack him)*


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 10, 2002)

Glorath pulls back the arrow on his bow and readies to let it loose on anybody to try harming Goubido.
_Who let that dumb there? This is going just great._


----------



## Mirth (Sep 10, 2002)

"Look, I don't want any trouble." D'Bruuhl doesn't pull his sword yet but does keep his hand on it. 

Indicating Goubido, he says, "We only want to help."

_This situation is quickly getting out of control, D'Bruuhl thinks to himself. He starts to sweat._ 

"Sheath your weapons and state your business, and perhaps together we can keep any bloodshed from happening." 

Now, D'Bruuhl pulls himself to his full height, and his voice becomes very serious. "No matter what you may think of me and my kin, I am the law here and you must obey what I say. There are bows trained on your associates right now. If you make any move to attack, the others will open fire."


----------



## dreamthief (Sep 11, 2002)

"Help?" Says the apparent leader. As D'Bruuhl begins his threat about arrows, Ashgyad's spell takes effect, and the leader and one of his cohorts fall to the ground. The remaining two look confused. One of them spins to you in panic.

"WE'RE JUST COLLECTING.. THE RIFFRAFF FROM THE NIGHT BEFORE! THE DRUNKS! WE'RE.. WE'RE  PUBLIC SERVANTS TOO!" says one of the robed men. The other robed figure draws his mace apparently trying to see where the magic might have been coming from.

Goubido feels a momentary disorientation, but shakes it off. Examining the sailor, the goblin notices that he is unconscious but can't tell if alcohol is the cause.


----------



## Dog Faced God (Sep 11, 2002)

Goubido shakes and slaps the unconscious sailor to wake him up while sniffing at his nose and mouth for the smell of alcohol.  He shouts into the face of the sailor, *"You get on the drunk-wagon now, Boats!!"*


----------



## Mirth (Sep 11, 2002)

D'Bruuhl speaks in a calm voice to the man who is yelling. "If what you say is true, then put your weapons away and we will help you."

_If they are collecting drunks, then why are they so heavily armed & armored?_ 

D'Bruuhl says to the other gobs *[goblin]* "The rest of you step forward and show these men that they are outnumbered. Let's hope they're not lying about who they are." *[/goblin]*


----------



## garyh (Sep 11, 2002)

Ashgyad steps forward from the shadows, keeping his crossbow trained on the last man who spoke.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 11, 2002)

Rakanishu remains hidden in case a slight element of surprise is needed, but now he trains his crossbow on the consious robed figure wielding a mace, his trigger finger itches terribly as he realises how strangly they are equiped for people collecting drunks.


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 11, 2002)

Glorath moves out of the shadows with a grim look on his face. He is keeping his arrow aimed the one that spoke last.


----------



## dreamthief (Sep 11, 2002)

The sailor does smell of alcohol. Not reeking of it, but he has had a drink or two. 

The other robed figure puts away his mace, eyeing the mist suspiciously. The one who spoke continues to look on with a frightened look on his face. As you move closer, you see that the wagon is covered with a heavy canvas cloth. 

The robed figure spits on the ground. "Pah... goblins."


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 11, 2002)

Glorath speaks in common slowly and clearly so the, according to inherited knowledge, slow-witted humans will understand.
"We wan't no trouble. What is in the wagon? No quick moves."
In goblin he inguires Ashgyad.
"What did you do to them?"


----------



## garyh (Sep 12, 2002)

Ashgyad replies to Glorath in Goblin, "I put them to sleep.  It'll only last a minute - and I can't do it again.  We should get the situation under control before they wake up."


----------



## Mirth (Sep 12, 2002)

When D'Bruuhl sees the man put away his mace, he takes his hand off his sword hilt. "We will help you, brother. Thank Heironeous for granting us all the insight and good judgment to resolve this situation peacefully."

Without looking, he says over his shoulder to Rakanishu *[goblin]* Why don't you stay back there and keep an eye on them for us, please. We may have to trust humans now, but we don't have to be stupid. *[/goblin]*


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 12, 2002)

Catching D'Bruuhls words, Glorath decides to make them a bit less suspicious and replies in goblin.
"We'll get good use of somebody ready to save us if this really is an ambush."
He then eases the bow and returns the arrow to his quiver, taking a seemingly more eased stance.


----------



## Dog Faced God (Sep 12, 2002)

I shout to my companions in goblin, "Boats not have *that much* drinky drink."  In common I inquire of the humans, "Where do you take these drunks?  Do you have badges, or a writ of authority?"  I turn my attention to the closest human.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 12, 2002)

Rakanishu remains silent and suspicious of them, and keeps his crossbow trained onto the neck of the human he was following before.


----------



## dreamthief (Sep 12, 2002)

The one who held the mace kicks one of the other robed men awake. "Wake up you! Good for nothing!"

The frightened one continues, "There's other drunks in the carts of course!" He doesn't seem to understand when Goubido say 'writs of authority'. "Wh-what did you say? No we don't have badgers. We take them.. to a s-s-safehouse! C-c-can we go now?"


----------



## Mirth (Sep 12, 2002)

*Here goes nothing...*

"I'll help you make room for this one, then." D'Bruuhl steps to the cart and pulls back the canvas to see if there truly are other drunks there.


----------



## garyh (Sep 12, 2002)

Ashgyad keeps his crossbow loaded, and watches for any sudden movements from the cloaked men.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 13, 2002)

Rakanishu's suspicion is partially subdued by the distress displayed by the frightened one, but the neck of the mace wielder is still in his sights.


----------



## dreamthief (Sep 14, 2002)

D'Bruuhl steps to the cart and pulls away the canvas, revealing two more bodies apparently unconscious. There is the stink of alcohol about them.

The one with the mace shakes the last unconscious robed one awake, and he stands up, groggy. "You... how dare you use magic on Arktul?" He picks his longsword up. The others have their weapons at the ready. The one who had been speaking has his demeanor change as well. "Foolish gobs, you should have stayed in the wild!" He draws a short sword out. 

_And we're in combat... However you have initiative in this order:
Rakanishu, Goubido, D'Bruuhl, Glorath, Ashgyad, Arktul, other Robed

You don't have to wait for each other to post during combat. Just type your actions with some contingencies. (eg: Ashgyad might fire a magic missile at Arktul, but if he's gone he will take out his dagger and enter melee instead)
_

Map link here


----------



## garyh (Sep 14, 2002)

*The moment we've all been waiting for...*

Ashgyad calls to his allies in Goblin, "I _told_ you we should have taken care of this while the two of them were _sleep_ing!!"

In Common, Ashgyad then addresses Arktul, "You're lucky you woke up, human, but I think your luck's just run out..."

_Ashgyad lets his crossbow loose on Arktul and reloads.  If Arktul is downed, he will take a shot at whichever human is not in melee with his allies, or at the least, whichever human has the least cover from the meleeing goblins._


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 14, 2002)

"And I told you this would be an ambush. Never trusted humans, never will."
Glorath Rapid Shots at the closest human that isn't meleeing a goblin and then steps 5ft back. He keeps doing this till all humans are down or all are meleeing a goblin. 
If it is the goblin case, he will abandon Rapid Shot and try to move to a more advantageous position.


----------



## Dog Faced God (Sep 14, 2002)

I will get under the wagon (5' step to D3) IF it's tall enough for me to operate normally from under there.  If it's not tall enough for me to operate normally underneath it, I will move to D5.

I will attempt to disarm [+6 opposed attack roll] Arktul using my whip with 2 hands [+10 if he tries to disarm me].

I shout, in common, "Put that down! You do *not* want to spend the night with these drunks! Throw your weapons down!" (intimidate +3)


----------



## Mirth (Sep 14, 2002)

*Breakin' the Law! Breakin' the Law!*

D'Bruuhl tries to do the same as Goubido and go underneath the wagon (somewhere between D & E 3), and then cast Divine Favor on himself. "Heironeous grant me the strength and skill to defeat those who would defy the law..."

If he can't get under the wagon, then he will draw his short sword and attack Arktul. "You will pay for this defiance, Lawbreaker!"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 14, 2002)

Rakanishu scratches finally cures the itch on his trigger finger when he lets a bolt fly towards the robed mace wielder's neck.

*ranged sneak attack the robed figure wielding a mace with a light crossbow*


----------



## dreamthief (Sep 14, 2002)

Rakanishu's bolt flies over the head of the mace wielding robed figure. He scowls in the direction of the bolt.

Goubido snaps his whip at Arktul but he dodges the blow. The whip snaps a piece of wood from the wagon. D'Bruuhl charges Artkul with his shortsword but the blow just clangs against what sounds like a suit of chain mail underneath the robes. 

Gloranth fires two arrows, and his two arrows both hit home! The robed figure at R3 who wielded a mace collapses to the ground, his comrade behind him has a frightened expression on his face. Ashgyad's bolt hits true as well, barely missing D'Bruuhl, embedding itself at his chest. He remains standing, a wail rising from his mouth. 

Artkul swings his sword but D'Bruuhl manages to dodge the blow easily. The robed one behind him throws a dagger at D'Bruuhl and it penetrates through his armor. The robed one at B2 runs forward screaming and swings his shortsword at Goubido but the blow misses completely.


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 14, 2002)

Glorath yells at the humans in common.
"You can still surrender! You don't all need to have the same fate as the one I just got!"
He keeps firing.


----------



## Dog Faced God (Sep 14, 2002)

Goubido screams with rage (+4 to STR and CON), and turns around to guard D'bruul's back.  I attempt to disarm the robed figure at C4 [+8 opposed attack roll, +12 if he tries to disarm me].  "I _said_ *put that down*!"

edit:  saw new map...


----------



## dreamthief (Sep 14, 2002)

New map
here.

Goubido note that you'll draw an AoO for using a ranged weapon. Gloranth, need to know who u're firing at. Could you tell me which square?


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 14, 2002)

C-4


----------



## Dog Faced God (Sep 14, 2002)

OOC:  Goubido's action will change now that I see the new map.

Is it possible to get underneath the wagon, or is it too low to the ground??


----------



## Mirth (Sep 14, 2002)

*Everybody was GobFu fighting and it was so exciting!*



			
				dreamthief said:
			
		

> *D'Bruuhl charges Artkul with his mace ...
> 
> D'Bruuhl takes 3 hp damage. I think there's an error in your HP. You have 11 hp not 13 hp.  *




_OOC: D'Bruuhl is using a short sword, not a mace and his hp are correct (Cleric +8, Con +2, Toughness +3 = 13)_ 

As Ashgyad's bolt whizzes just past him, Goubido's whip splinters the wagon next to him and Arktul's sword goes wide, D'Bruuhl thinks that he definitely has the favor of Heironeous on his side, spell or not. That false sense of security is shattered when the dagger embeds itself. *[gob] "Ow! I'm hit!" [/gob]*

As D'Bruuhl fights with Arktul he tries to move the fight so that he can put his back to the wagon, thereby protecting his back and leaving Arktul more open for Goubido and his crazy whip. "One of your men is down already, felon. You had best give up before you join him."


----------



## dreamthief (Sep 14, 2002)

Dog Faced God said:
			
		

> *OOC:  Goubido's action will change now that I see the new map.
> 
> Is it possible to get underneath the wagon, or is it too low to the ground?? *




You can go underneath and press yourself to the ground, but won't be able to do anything while beneath it. Of course doing so will still incur an AoO.


----------



## garyh (Sep 14, 2002)

Ashgyad begins chanting...

"_Sumaris celestos montari!!_"

OOC:  _Ashgyad begins casting the full-round spell_ Summon Monster I _with the intention of summoning a Celestial Badger to square G4, to help D'Bruuhl flank Arktul and give Arktul another target._


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 15, 2002)

Rakanishu grimaces and drops his crossbow, then while moving to B4 draws his short sword to flank the enemy in C4, he will attempt a sneak attack upon them while flanking.


----------



## dreamthief (Sep 15, 2002)

Rakanishu you draw your short sword and move to B4. However, you can't attack this round.

Goubido you draw an attack of opportunity from the robed figure. His short sword manages to slice you slightly. Your whip dagger however wraps around his short sword and pulls it to his feet. He is shocked. 
_Goubido takes 2 hp damage_

D'Bruuhl's short sword hits Arktul even though he tries to evade, slicing him open further. 

_I've assumed Gloranth changes his target to Artkul since the robed one does not pose a threat. _ Gloranth's two arrows fly. The first embeds itself against the wagon, the second strikes Artkul in the shoulder blade. There is a look of fear on his face. 

The Celestial Badger appears, radiating an aura of blue light in the misty fog. It snaps at Artkul but it's teeth only manage to meet the warrior's armor. 

Artkul drops his longsword, realising he's beaten. "Stop! Stop! I.. surrender!" The robed one who was disarmed quivers in fear. 

The robed one behind Artkul scampers away. 

_D'Bruuhl you can take an AoO if you want, Ashgyad you can ask the Badger to take one as well if you wish._


----------



## garyh (Sep 15, 2002)

_Ashgyad will command the badger to take an AoO only if D'Bruuhl makes one.  D'Bruuhl has shown leadership this night, and Ashgyad will follow his lead._


----------



## Mirth (Sep 15, 2002)

*When you're hot you're hot and when you're not...*

D'Bruuhl looks at Arktul with a mixture of disdain and pity. "You should not have defied the nightwatch, gobs or not. Now you will be turned over to the law. If you make any moves to attack, we will not hesitate to use force."

He looks hard into Arktul's face to make sure he understands that D'Bruuhl is sincere. Satisfied, he says, "I will try to help your friend." 

*[gob]* "Rakanishu, will you go and summon the sherriff?" *[/gob]*

OOC: D'Bruuhl tries to determine if the human at B3 can be saved. If so, he will use his Healer's Kit (+2) with his Heal skill (+7) [and his Profession (Herbalist) skill (+5), not sure if this counts or not??] to try and stabilize his wounds. If they are truly serious and this doesn't work, he will cast Cure Light Wounds on him. If he's dead, he will instead cast it on Goubido.


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 15, 2002)

Glorath eases his bow but doesn't put it away. He starts muttering in goblin.
"Stupid humans... don't respect us... think we're just stupid monsters... blah..."


----------



## Dog Faced God (Sep 15, 2002)

Goubido begins confiscating weapons, starting with the sword at Artkul's feet.


----------



## dreamthief (Sep 16, 2002)

The robed one escapes, running as fast as he can. 

D'Bruuhl manages to stabilise the wounded man, though it requires removing Glorath's arrows from his body. He grimaces in severe pain. Fortunately, the arrows didn't go too deep.

_Nope the herbalist's skill doesn't count.  _

Goubido collects the weapons. Artkul mutters, "I'd want that back later..."

The badger fades and disappears, disappointed that combat had been brief.

"Don't call the sheriff! Please! We only needed the money! All we do is collect these... drunkards for him!" mutters the robed one. "I am Taris, I.. I need the money. My daughter is sick. Please... If I go to prison nobody will take care of her!"

"Stop yapping like a fool!" says Artkul. 

The other figures in the wagon appear to be two other human sailors, and a dwarf in plain-clothes. They smell of alcohol and are quite unconscious. So is the sailor on the ground.


----------



## Mirth (Sep 16, 2002)

*I fought the law and...*

_D'Bruuhl listens to the human's impassioned pleas and then wonders if Taris is just a lucky guesser or if he actually speaks goblin. Regardless, D'Bruuhl's mind is made up. He and his fellow goblins have a job to do and the law is the law. It's not like these humans would have sympathy for them if the shoe was on the other foot, anyway._ 

D'Bruuhl tries to rise to his full height as he addresses Taris. "I have shown mercy by saving your friend there from dying, but don't think that my mercy has no bounds. You shouldn't have attacked us after we identified ourselves. That action alone sealed your fate. Besides, you knew what you were doing when you joined up with this thug."

He turns his attention to Arktul. "And as for you, villain. You may revile us goblins, but look at yourself. You are so much lower than any of us. We all have jobs to earn our way. Whatever you make think of us, we are better than you. Scum. It must make you furious to know that you are so unworthy that goblins have more respect than you."

_D'Bruuhl wonders if his speech is having the effect he wants it to. "To be merciful and just in the pursuit of divine wisdom." That's what Father Pierotous told him the goal of a Paladin was. One day, D'Bruuhl hopes, one day... _


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 16, 2002)

*[goblin]*"Will do,"*[/goblin]* Rakanishu says to D'Bruuhl.

Rakanishu sheaths his short sword and picks his crossbow up before loading it and quietly hurrying away to the sheriff. He takes a route parrallel to the road, running through the shadows behind buildings to avoid exposure on the street.


----------



## dreamthief (Sep 17, 2002)

_Rakanishu, see the other thread for your trip to the Sheriff's.

Awaiting the actions of the others before posting..._


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 17, 2002)

Glorath goes to see if any of his arrows are recoverable.


----------



## garyh (Sep 17, 2002)

_Ashgyad keeps his crossbow loaded and his eyes and ears open, in case the robed one who fled returns..._


----------



## Dog Faced God (Sep 17, 2002)

Having collected all of the weapons, I climb into the back of the wagon.  I kick, shake, and holler to try to wake these drunkards up.


----------



## dreamthief (Sep 18, 2002)

Artkul remains quiet on hearing the speech. He says, "Can I go now?" when D'Bruuhl finishes.

Goubido manages to wake one of the sailors up. He looks at the goblin sleepily. "Mati.. Oh Matilda.. I think I have too much to d-d-.. drink." The sailor on the ground gets up, rubbing his head. 
"What... who are you... what... what is this? The world.. is spinning."

Glorath can't salvage any of the arrows.


----------



## Dog Faced God (Sep 18, 2002)

I suggest, in Goblin, "Should tie big mouth up.  Maybe these others, too.  Theyn't run, like other tall."

I slap the sailor who has just waken up across the face.  IN very loud, very deliberate common I yell at him, "Matilda isn't here.  Pull yourself together.  Have you been robbed?"


----------



## Mirth (Sep 18, 2002)

D'Bruuhl just shakes his head at the insistent stupidity of the lead human.

Without looking at him, he says to Goubido *[gob]* "Good idea." To the others he says "Keep your sights trained on them while I bind them." *[/gob]* 

Keeping his gaze fixed on Arktul, he says "Your mouth is doing you about as much good as your sword. Perhaps you should think about a new line of work." With that, D'Bruuhl takes out some rope and begins to bind Arktul's feet and hands, then moves to Taris and the other robed one and does the same.


----------



## Dog Faced God (Sep 18, 2002)

mirthcard said:
			
		

> *Keeping his gaze fixed on Arktul, he says "Your mouth is doing you about as much good as your sword. Perhaps you should think about a new line of work."*




Goubido's mahine-gun-style laughter echoes off the surroungind buildings....   "hya hya hyahya hya hyahya hya hyahya hya hyahya hya hya..."


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 19, 2002)

Finding that all his arrows are wasted, Glorath's mood drops even lower.
"Those were good arrows," he says in common to everybody in general, "and I had to waste them on you riffraff. Bah!
Let's just get them to the wagon and drive it to the sheriff."


----------



## dreamthief (Sep 20, 2002)

_Was waiting for Ashgyad will move on without him_

Artkul grumbles about being tied up, but does not resist. Neither do the other two but Taris' whimpering gets on your nerves. 

After some conversation and much shaking, you learn that the sailor that was on the ground is Hierto, and he was trying to escape from the wagon but was clobbered. "I can drink like a horse, but felt drowsy after just three pints at the Tavern of the Three-Legged Toad," he says. "And then I found myself on the wagon getting dragged to lord knows what!"

The others on the wagon are barely conscious, and one continues to whine about Matilda....


----------



## garyh (Sep 21, 2002)

dreamthief said:
			
		

> *Was waiting for Ashgyad will move on without him*




Oops, sorry!!  I was following along, but didn't see anything Ashgyad needed to do!!


----------



## Dog Faced God (Sep 21, 2002)

dreamthief said:
			
		

> *"I can drink like a horse, but felt drowsy after just three pints at the Tavern of the Three-Legged Toad," he says. "And then I found myself on the wagon getting dragged to lord knows what!"
> *




"Three pints...  well you're awake now.  Wake these other lushes with me.  If they have a similar story..."  Goubido trails off, mumbling.  His left eye twitches twice and he gets a dull, far away look in his eyes.  "WAKE UP," Goubido shouts, suddenly snapping out of it, kicking at the other sailors in the wagon bed.


----------



## dreamthief (Sep 21, 2002)

*To move things along...*

Goubido wakes up two of the sailors and the dwarf, and through the garbled and drunk speech, it seems to check out. All of them were having drinks at the Three-Legged Toad. The dwarf says he's a merchant, and is pretty shocked at being awakened by a goblin, but is too drugged and drunk to protest too much.


----------



## Mirth (Sep 21, 2002)

_D'Bruuhl thinks over the situation. Even though their watch ends soon, the goblins' duties may need to extend a bit further..._ 

After securing the humans, D'Bruuhl turns to the others. *[gob]* "Glorath has a good idea about using the cart, but perhaps we should wait for Rakanishu. What do the rest of you think?"

"Also, as much as I think the information about the 3-Legged Toad should be passed on to the sherriff, I also feel that it would help secure our reputation if we were to find out more about the situation ourselves. Maybe we could even take care of the problem. That is, if the rest of you don't mind working a bit longer." 

He turns his gaze back to Arktul. "Should we ask this stupid one whether he was in cahoots with the tavern?" *[/gob]*


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 21, 2002)

*[Gob]*"I wouldn't mind some extra reputation among those scum, altho I could do without."*[Gob]*


----------



## garyh (Sep 21, 2002)

Ashgyad replies [Gob]"Well, I'd hate to miss out on the interesting part.  If we let the humans solve this, then they'll claim all the glory, and no one will remember we had anything to do with it."[Gob]


----------



## dreamthief (Sep 22, 2002)

Just FYI, The sheriff's office was about 30-40 minutes away. Rakanishu might be out for a bit. 

You're vaguely familiar with the 3-Legged Toad. It's a bar popular with sailors, not too far from here; about 10 minutes walk. There's a statue of a three-legged toad at a corner of the tavern, and periodically throughout the night an item, such as a bun, would be tossed from the mouth of the toad for patrons to catch. The beer's pretty decent and the ale good.


----------



## Mirth (Sep 22, 2002)

D'Bruuhl paces for a short while, contemplating. When he finally turns to the others, a glint of purpose can be seen in his eyes.

*[Gob]* "Time waits for no man ... or goblin, for that matter. If we are to gain any kind of respect, we must continue to work for it. Enough standing around and talking, let's pile these foul miscreants in this cart as Glorath suggested and go and meet Rakanishu. He should be on his way back by now. We can then continue to the Toad." *[/Gob]*


----------



## dreamthief (Sep 23, 2002)

You pile the three prisoners with the rest of the guards and try to move the wagon. Unfortunately, it's very heavy and you move really slowly. It'd be tomorrow morning by the time you reach the sheriff's. 

Furthermore, you're not sure of the route Rakanishu took. (It'd probably require Streetwise checks to make sure both sides took the shortest route, and most of you aren't too sure of the roads outside Gobtown). 

The sailor that had been on the ground stands up, touching his head. "I'll be on my way now..." he says.


----------



## Dog Faced God (Sep 24, 2002)

_The sailor that had been on the ground stands up, touching his head. "I'll be on my way now..." he says._

Goubido jumps down from the wagon, and blurts at the sailor in rushed common, "You're goin nowhere til the sherrif shows up, Boats.  I don't really care, but the sherrif'll pitch a fit.  He's prolly gonna pitch a fit anyway, but it ain't gonna be at me 'cause I let you walk outta here."  He concludes with a sudden moment of vocal focus and clarity.  "Sit. Down." [Intimidate + 3]


----------



## Mirth (Sep 24, 2002)

*[gob]* "We might as well wait it out," D'Bruuhl says to the others. "It doesn't look like we're going anywhere until Rakanishu gets back." *[/gob]* 

D'Bruuhl keeps a steeley eye on Arktul, Taris and their compadre,  while continuing to chastise them until Rakanishu returns with the sherriff.


----------



## dreamthief (Sep 25, 2002)

Goubido's words send a shiver of fear to the sailor, and he sits down. "But my ship is leaving in the morning...," he whines. Artkul grinds his teeth but doesn't say anything.

Rakanishu returns after about half an hour, with two surly-looking guards in tow. The mist is starting to clear and dawn isn't too far off.


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 25, 2002)

*[gob]*"What took you so long? Were they causing trouble?"*[/gob]*
Glorath stops walking in circles.


----------



## Mirth (Sep 25, 2002)

D'Bruuhl steps forward as he sees the guards approach.

"Good morning, officers. I am D'Bruuhl, Priest of Heironeous, and we have arrested these ruffians for rolling these drunks. 

They resisted at first and forced us to give them a sound beating before they would comply. Despite his stupidity, this one was saved from death by the healing grace of my divine lord. And Arktul there seems to be the ringleader as well as being a complete bastard. One of their fellow criminals was able to escape, but you can probably pry his name from this miserable wretch. His name is Taris.

We detained all parties here until you could question them and take them into your custody."

Although D'Bruuhl stands tall, he tries not to look too proud. After all, he and the others were just doing their job.

Then D'Bruuhl turns to Rakanishu. *[gob]* "Sorry about the long trip there and back again. I seem to have FORGOTTEN [looks at the 4th wall] how far it was to the sherrif's office and if my memory wasn't so faulty, I probably wouldn't have asked you to go. I'm sure we all appreciate it." *[/gob]*


----------



## dreamthief (Sep 27, 2002)

The two guards eye each other, and then look at the wagon. 
"You've done well.. We'll take it from here," says one of the guards.
"Are all them.. ruffians?"

The sailor protests, "I am innocent! Can I go now! These brigands knocked me out! I was drinking and suddenly I'm being wheeled down the streets in this... cart!"

Taris protests. "Plesae! I am innocent! I have a child to feed!"

The dwarf mutters, "I am a respectable merchant! Let me go now!"

An hour to daylight and it already sounds like a fish market.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 27, 2002)

Rakanishu turns to Glorath, *[goblin]*"Nah, just a long trip,"*[/goblin]*

*[goblin*"Don't worry about it D'Bruuhl,"*[/goblin]* Rakanishu says, *[goblin]*"Someone had to do it."*[/goblin]*


----------



## Mirth (Sep 27, 2002)

dreamthief said:
			
		

> *The two guards eye each other, and then look at the wagon.
> "You've done well.. We'll take it from here," says one of the guards.
> "Are all them.. ruffians?"
> *




D'Bruuhl looks at the guards in disbelief, but he just doesn't feel like explaining the situation to them again. "We know these three are, " he points to Arktul, Taris and the wounded one. "As for the others, I don't think so, but I suppose that's for you to sort out.

D'Bruuhl sets about getting his gear in order and prepares to depart. "Good morning to you, officers. My fellows and I need to get back to work."

To the others he says *[gob]*, "Let's be off to the 3-Legged Toad, shall we? These thick-headed guards have things under control ... somewhat." *[/gob]*

OOC: dreamthief, did you get my email about the other thing?


----------



## garyh (Sep 27, 2002)

[Gob] "Let the bigs handle the ruffians...  we've got more interesting things to deal with..."[/Gob]


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 27, 2002)

Glorath simply nods.


----------



## dreamthief (Sep 28, 2002)

You leave the mess to the guards, who mumble a gruff thanks.

The 3-Legged Toad isn't too far away and you reach it just as the mists are clearing. It is a tavern with two floors, well-known for catering to sailors and sometimes, adventurers. 

Just as you are about to step into the tavern, a halfling in a suit of plate armor steps out. His cheeks are red, his hair is tangled and there appears to be the imprint of a table on the left side of his face. He looks at your group and does a double take, then draws his short sword. His mouth is laced with a load of alcohol.

"ITAROID! STANDS BECK! W-WE BE SURROUNDED BY GOBLINS! THEY COME TO TAKE M-M-MEESH!" 

You see another halfling you think is his squire behind him. "No master Harold... they are not.."

"SILENSE! I SHALST SEND 'EM BECK TO DA HELLSH THAT SPAWNS THESE DARK FEE-NDS!"

He adopts a fighting stance, but doesn't appear to be very stable.

"Don't hurt him!" says the Squire imploringly.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 28, 2002)

Rakanishu points his crossbow at the ground and steps back slowly, trying to look non-threatening, realising the knight's judgement may be flawed in his current state.


----------



## Dog Faced God (Sep 28, 2002)

Goubido grumpily addresses the squire.  "Get him off the streets before he does something to bring... discredit upon himself."


----------



## Mirth (Sep 28, 2002)

D'Bruuhl steps forward, "You have nothing to fear from us, brother. But we have seen evidence that the brew they serve in here is a bit more ... potent ... than it should be. I suggest you keep a close eye on him and make sure you keep him safe." 

D'Bruuhl will then try to move past the two into the tavern.


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 28, 2002)

Glorath gazes at the halfling with hatred in his eyes. 
"Hmph. You're not worth it."


----------



## dreamthief (Sep 29, 2002)

_garyh, are you still playing? even if you feel there's nothing for you to post, you should.. let me know else I'll get one of the backup players to join._


----------



## garyh (Sep 29, 2002)

dreamthief said:
			
		

> *garyh, are you still playing? even if you feel there's nothing for you to post, you should.. let me know else I'll get one of the backup players to join.  *




OOC:  I posted yesterday!!  I'm still playing.  Don't drop me...  

"The smart thing for you to do, halfling, would be to stand down..."


----------



## dreamthief (Sep 30, 2002)

The halfling charges with his short sword out at Glorath after hearing his words. 

"OFF WITH YOUR HEAD!" He shouts. 

In his drunken state, the blow just misses the archer. His skills are impaired but he's definitely still a good warrior.

"SIR! NO!" Shouts his Squire.

Initiative order: 

Halfling, D'Bruuhl, Glorath, Ashgyad, Rakanishu, Goubido. 

Rough map this time, since there's only one adversary.

.....H....
.A.D.Gl.Go.R

_Apologies garyh, missed that post. _


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 30, 2002)

Rakanishu drops his crossbow and moves into a flanking position of the halfling.

"Can we knock him out? For his own good," Rakanishu calls to the halfling squire.

Rakanishu makes an unarmed sneak attack on the halfling.


----------



## garyh (Sep 30, 2002)

Ashgyad muses, "I really wish I still had _sleep_ memorized..." and then, making sure he's not too close to the halfling, casts _Mage Armor_.

"_Makari armris phaos!!_"



_Dreamthief:  No harm done.   I'll try to speak up a bit more, too.  _


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 30, 2002)

"Oh, gimme a break."
Glorath steps back, draws his bow and tries subduing the drunken halfling.

OoC: 5ft step, ME action and an attack for subdual. I think I can do so in one round as my ME is not movement.


----------



## Mirth (Sep 30, 2002)

D'Bruuhl steps in between the halfling and the rest of the party, not drawing a weapon and trying to get the halfling's attention on him. "Stay your hand, sir! We mean you no harm, but we cannot have this civil unrest." 

With that, D'Bruuhl tries to hook the halfling's feet and trip him while pushing his entire weight into him at the same time. The intention is to fall in a heap with the unsteady drunk.


----------



## garyh (Sep 30, 2002)

OOC:  If the halfling is subdued before Ashgyad's turn, I'm not wasting a spell.


----------



## dreamthief (Oct 1, 2002)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *"Oh, gimme a break."
> Glorath steps back, draws his bow and tries subduing the drunken halfling.
> 
> OoC: 5ft step, ME action and an attack for subdual. I think I can do so in one round as my ME is not movement. *




_Could you clarify what you mean by ME action? What are you using to subdue? Your hands?_


----------



## Dog Faced God (Oct 1, 2002)

I think he means Move Equivalent action

Goubido chuckles, and flicks the business end of his whip-dagger towards the Halfling's ankles in an attempt to trip him up.

melee touch attack (+4), with success forcing an opposed STR check (Goubido has +2 for STR and -4 for size, for a total of -2).

If D'Bruuhl's trip is successful I will ready an action:  If the halfling gets up, I trip him.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 1, 2002)

If D'Bruuhl is successful in tripping the drunken halfling Rakanishu won't bother punching the fella in a kidney.


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 1, 2002)

OoC: Yes, that's a Move Equivalent action. And using my bow, of course.
Oh and if D'Bruuhl trips him succesfully, I don't shoot.


----------



## dreamthief (Oct 2, 2002)

D'Bruuhl steps up to the halfling, gives his speech and manages to trip him. The halfling falls into a pile on the floor and is now _prone_.

"Master!" shouts the squire.

_I'm afraid you can't do more beyond tripping him since you'd need Improved Trip to make a free attack.

Glorath, you can't do subdual damage with a ranged weapon.

Rakanishu, you can't flank with a ranged weapon.

Let me know if your moves have changed.
_


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 2, 2002)

> Rakanishu drops his crossbow




Rakanishu dropped the crossbow in one of my above posts


----------



## dreamthief (Oct 3, 2002)

_Oops. That'll teach me to run for a meeting and DM.  

Still awaiting Glorath's move... 
_


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 3, 2002)

OoC: Darn, I didn't remember that.
OK, change action to just backing away and readying to grapple if the halfling tries to attack again.


----------



## dreamthief (Oct 4, 2002)

Glorath retreats 5'. Ashgyad's spell takes effect and a pale blue shield surrounds him. Rakanishu flanks the halfling and makes an attack with his fists upon the halfling, aiming for a critical point, but it isn't enough to do much. 

The halfling tries to get up on his move, and Goubido's whip strikes out wrapping around the halfling's legs. The halfling falls down on the ground once again, with a loud yelp.


----------



## Mirth (Oct 4, 2002)

D'Bruuhl jumps on top of the prone halfling, trying to wrest his sword away from him before he can do any real damage. 

He looks up at the squire, with anger in his eyes. "This should be your job, boy! Get down here and help me with this fool now, or he will get hurt!"


----------



## garyh (Oct 4, 2002)

Ashgyad, now protected by his spell, will jump onto the pile if his assistance is needed next round.


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 4, 2002)

Glorath readies to shoot at the, now downed, halfling if he is to get up.


----------



## dreamthief (Oct 5, 2002)

D'Bruuhl jumps on top of the halfling and tries to grapple him. However, he fails to dislodge the short sword. Ashgyad jumps in as well but his blow smashes metal. Glorath continues to aim at the pile. 

The squire looks on at the tussle going on and says, "Master, give up! Please!"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 5, 2002)

Rakanishu again tries to lay a punch in on the drunken halfling where it would hurt most.

*If possible Rakanishu attempts amother unarmed smeak attack.*


----------



## dreamthief (Oct 5, 2002)

Despite aiming for his head, Rakanishu's blow strikes the armor of the halfling, and the goblin shakes his fist in pain.


----------



## Mirth (Oct 5, 2002)

OOC: Goubido's turn, right?


----------



## Dog Faced God (Oct 5, 2002)

Goubido readies his whip to trip the halfling once more.  In goblin, Goubido jeers the grapplers, "Just one short shorty,  two _*Goblins*_ can't hold down?  hya hya hyahya hya hyahya hya hyahya hya hyahya hya hya..."


----------



## Krug (Oct 6, 2002)

Oops.. wrong thread..


----------



## dreamthief (Oct 6, 2002)

*Continued...*

The halfling kicks like an overturned turtle and tries to punch D'Bruuhl but the inept blow misses. Right now there are three gobbos struggling with the halfling, whose cheeks are choked red. The smell of alcohol is thick upon him.

The squire tries to pull Rakanishu away, initiating a grapple, but the goblin dodges.

_Actions?_


----------



## Mirth (Oct 6, 2002)

"OK. That's enough from you!" D'Bruuhl brings his fist down on the halfling, hoping to pummel him the rest of the way into unconsciousness and be done with this nonsense.


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 6, 2002)

Glorath pushes the squire out of the way. (Bull rush)
"You should've done that a lot earlier and *not* to a goblin."


----------



## Dog Faced God (Oct 6, 2002)

"...hyahya hya hyKLCHK...  You sneaky, black-eyed sonofawhore!"  Gouido cracks his whip toward the _squire's_ feet.


----------



## garyh (Oct 7, 2002)

Ashgyad continues trying to subdue the halfling.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 7, 2002)

"Hey, hey, hey, we're not gonna kill him, just 'subdue' him. He's attacked members of the nightwatch you realise!" Rakanishu says to the halfling as he again tries to lay an unarmed sneak attack into the halfling.

"He won't remember any of it anyway, cool off!"


----------



## dreamthief (Oct 7, 2002)

_Speeding up combat..._
Glorath's whip snaps at the squire's feet, and trips him as well. 
The combat soon degenerates into a wild, messy melee. Rakanishu and D'Bruuhl manage to land blows, Ashgyad manages to hurt his foot kicking the armor of the halfling a few times, while Goubido snaps his whip just for effect. The squire crouches in fear, pinned by Glorath, as his master gets pounded eventually into submission. He now lies unconscious on the ground, with a fat black eye and vomit trickling down his lips.

"Oh master," mumbles the squire.


----------



## Mirth (Oct 8, 2002)

D'Bruuhl picks himself up off the halfling, huffing with disgust when he finds that his clothes are stained with vomit. He takes the halfling's short sword and steps over to the squire.

"We should arrest you for attacking the nightwatch," D'Bruuhl says in barely suppressed anger, "for there is nothing that upsets me more than those who break the law. Your 'master' there has paid most of his penance already, and I'm willing to forgo your assault as a misguided need to protect him."

"However," with this D'Bruuhl points the sword at his face, "you had better take him far away from here to sleep it off. And tell him he can pick up his blade at the Temple of Heironeous, if he wants to pay off the rest of his penance..."


----------



## garyh (Oct 8, 2002)

"You may be waiting a while for your master to wake up, squire," Ashgyad offers.  "And between what he's imbibed and the drubbing he brought upon himself, he's not going to feel well in the morning, either."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 8, 2002)

"If he doesn't remember what happened you'd best explain exactly what happened in simple terms to him. Make sure he understands that we only beat him unconcious to prevent him gutting us," Rakanishu says irritatedly.


----------



## dreamthief (Oct 9, 2002)

"You are... a priest of Heironeus?" The squire says. "But... my master, Winbie... he is a servant of Heironeus too! Please... leave him his sword. I shall make sure he behaves. It is the most precious thing to him in the world! I beg you!" He cradles the Knight's head in his hands.

You do notice that the halfling knight has the faint trace of Heironeus symbol, the Silver bolt of Glory, on his armor. It wasn't apparent in the dark.


----------



## Dog Faced God (Oct 9, 2002)

Goubido throws his head back and guffaws.  "We should _definitely_ leave the sword with the church, if for no other reason than it will burn this drunk's arse even worse."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 9, 2002)

Rakanishu looks ashamed.

"Oh.......well.......do we need to get other factors involved in this? Can't we leave him his sword........surely the beating he's had to endure for attacking us is sufficient. Anyway..........how would people look upon us if they found out us......a bunch of goblins, beat up a drunk halfling knight of Heironeous...........and took his  precious sword from him as well?" Rakanishu says, "And how would he feel having to go to the temple to retrieve his sword.......further embarrassment for him..........don't you think being beaten senseless by goblins while you're completely stone drunk humilitating enough for him D'Bruuhl?...........Let alone making it public will make everyone here look bad in one way or another. Anyway..........he was probably just drinking off the stresses of an adventure, same as any adventurer would.........I just guess he got carried away."


----------



## Mirth (Oct 9, 2002)

D'Bruuhl seems moved by the pleas of the squire, but moreso by the persuasive arguments of Rakanishu. He puts his hand on Rakanishu's shoulder in thanks as he addresses the squire.

"Boy, I will return your master's weapon, on one condition. I shall inform Father Pierotous at the temple of Sir Winbie's offense along with all the conditions under which it happened. Your master will have to go there as soon as he is able and face his penance for this. My recommendation will be that he tithe one fifth of his earnings to the church and lay off all hard drink for one year. In addition, he will be required to attend our goblin tribe's council meetings four times during the year."

With that, he hands the short sword back to the squire. As the squire takes hold, he looks long into his face and says, "Neither of you wants to find out what will happen if Sir Winbie doesn't arrive at the temple. Is that understood?" and then D'Bruuhl releases his grip on the sword.


----------



## garyh (Oct 9, 2002)

[Gob]"D'Bruuhl, that's wickedly brilliant,"[/Gob], Ashgyad observes.


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 9, 2002)

*[Gob]*"I liked the council part best. Maybe we will say hello to him sometime."*[/Gob]*
Glorath finishes his comment with a grin.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 10, 2002)

Rakanishu smiles.

"That seems quite fair..........I wish your master a quick recovery," he says.


----------



## Dog Faced God (Oct 10, 2002)

Goubido spits into the street.  "Whatever we do, we should do it soon."  He stretches, popping the joints in his fingers, arms and spine.  A yawn twists his face into a grimace, and he yawns, "I've been awake much longer than I like, and the morning sun hurts my eyes and turns my stomach.  Lets get inside."


----------



## garyh (Oct 14, 2002)

"True," Ashgyad replies.  "Let's see if we can crack this mystery..."

Ashgyad heads into the Three-Legged Toad, finally.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 14, 2002)

Rakanishu grimaces at the sun and follows Ashgyad inside.


----------



## Mirth (Oct 14, 2002)

D'Bruuhl waits to make sure the squire and his master are leaving, then he follows the others into the Toad.


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 14, 2002)

*[Gob]*"What a happy meeting. I told you the so-called 'civilized' races are just a bunch of morons."*[/Gob]*
Glorath moves inside, ready relieve his throat.


----------



## dreamthief (Oct 15, 2002)

The squire cowers. "I shall mention it to him, thank you sire," he says, cradling his master in his arms.

The rest of you progress into the tavern. There is a 50ish old woman wiping the tables and who looks ready to mop the floor. "We're CLOSED! It was hard en'f gettin' that stinkin' halflin' outta here!" she says. At one corner you see a man-sized brass toad statue, from which the tavern gets its name. The tavern smells of roast meat, incense and of course, alcohol and vomit.


----------



## Mirth (Oct 16, 2002)

D'Bruuhl steps forward and brings out his moneybag, shaking it provacatively in front of the barmaid. "Arktul's been arrested, but he wanted to make sure you got your share of the night's take."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 16, 2002)

Rakanishu stays quiet, not wanting to bring attention to himself, he simply slings his crossbow onto his back.


----------



## Dog Faced God (Oct 17, 2002)

Goubido watches the halfling knight, and his squire, until they have collected themselves and left the area.  He even goes so far as to follow them until the front door of the tavern is nearly out of sight.


----------



## dreamthief (Oct 18, 2002)

_Goubido do you mean you're exiting the tavern?_

The halfling squire helps the knight up and they both cripple to what appears to be the stable. You hear some neighing.

The woman stares at d'Bruuhl and swallows. "I.. I don't know what you be talking about!!"


----------



## Dog Faced God (Oct 18, 2002)

dreamthief said:
			
		

> *Goubido do you mean you're exiting the tavern?*




Sorry, I should have been more clear.  I'll go into the tavern when these two halflings are along their way.  Don't want 'em setting up an ambush or something silly like that.


----------



## Mirth (Oct 18, 2002)

dreamthief said:
			
		

> *The woman stares at d'Bruuhl and swallows. "I.. I don't know what you be talking about!!" *




"Very well, then," D'Bruuhl says. He tosses the clinking moneybag in the air, catches it and puts it away with a smile. "If you don't want your cut, that's your business. But now for another bit of business ... new business."

"Now that Arktul's in the clink, I'll be taking over," D'Bruuhl says as he continues smiling at the woman. "I'll keep my mouth shut to the sheriff and keep up the same program as before, but I want double what Arktul had ... for my employees, of course." With that, he indicates the others.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 18, 2002)

Rakanishu smiles contentedly, impressed by D'Bruuhl's convincing speaking skills. He changes his stance to a more confident one when D'Bruuhl demands an increase in wages so as to include his 'employees'.


----------



## garyh (Oct 18, 2002)

Ashgyad grins wickedly, and pats his spell component pouch - intending to frighten the barmaid into fearing being turned into a toad or somethin'...  unnatural.


----------



## dreamthief (Oct 19, 2002)

mirthcard said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "Very well, then," D'Bruuhl says. He tosses the clinking moneybag in the air, catches it and puts it away with a smile. "If you don't want your cut, that's your business. But now for another bit of business ... new business."
> 
> "Now that Arktul's in the clink, I'll be taking over," D'Bruuhl says as he continues smiling at the woman. "I'll keep my mouth shut to the sheriff and keep up the same program as before, but I want double what Arktul had ... for my employees, of course." With that, he indicates the others. *




The woman's eyes flutter nervously. "I... I.. I'm not the person running this. You'll have to speak with Majkis, the owner of the tavern... he's not in right now," she says.

D'Bruuhl and Ashgyad realise she's bluffing in her last statement.
Rakanishu notices that there appears to be some movement over at the open mouth of the metal toad. Someone appears to be inside watching...


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 21, 2002)

Rakanishu grins micheviously and points over to the metal toad.

"Well if he's out......who feels the need to watch from the safety of the metal toad?" he asks quietly, trying not to alert the hidden observer.


----------



## Mirth (Oct 22, 2002)

D'Bruuhl listens to Rakanishu's whispered warning and casts a sidelong glance at the toad. He then moves up to the bar, pulls out a stool and gets ready to sit down. 

"We gobs have no problem with waiting for Majkis to return," he says to the woman. "In the meantime, why don't you rustle us up something to eat and drink ... and none of that SPECIAL brew, either. We want the straight stuff." 

He sits on the stool and turns to the others. "Why don't you all help the lady here ... uh ...  clean up ... while she gets our vittles," D'Bruuhl motions with his hands in the general area around the toad and uses his eyes to indicate the toad to Rakanishu.


----------



## Mirth (Oct 23, 2002)

D'Bruuhl also draws his short sword and lays it on the bar in front of him. It looks as though he was just trying to make himself more comfortable on the stool, but in reality it is so that he may have his weapon at the ready, if need be.

OOC: I just added this bit to bump the thread, since the boards are normalizing again and I wasn't sure if everybody knew to post or not.


----------



## garyh (Oct 23, 2002)

Ashgyad sits down at the bar next to D'Bruuhl, and makes a show of counting his remaining crossbow bolts.


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 23, 2002)

Glorath graps a chair for himself and sits. When ready, he starts grumbling about having to wait for having to deal with such a stupid human.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 24, 2002)

Rakanishu wanders around the room, casually looking at things. As he approaches the toad he leans against the wall next to it, acting ignorant to the person within. He unshoulders his crossbow and props it up against the wall.

Rakanishu then looks to D'Bruuhl, discreetly points a finger to the crossbow, then nods toward the toad vaguely.


----------



## dreamthief (Oct 24, 2002)

_Ok sorry the boards have been up and down, hopefully they're stable now._

The old woman gulps and seems speechless. "But... he's not in. He's not!"

As Rakanishu makes his way around the tables, a bolt shoots out from the mouth of the toad and just nicks the goblin. (1 point of damage). The woman starts screaming.

Initiative: Rakanishu, Ashgyad, D'Bruuhl, Goubido, Glorath, Man in toad, Old Woman

_Haven't had time to do a map. Basically Rakanishu is about 20' away from the toad, which is in a corner. The rest of you are about 30' away from it. The old woman is about 10' away from D'Bruuhl. There's plenty of cover around; pillars, tables, the bar, and so on. _


----------



## garyh (Oct 24, 2002)

Ashgyad takes cover behind a table, loads his crossbow, and begins firing at the toad.

All the while, he mutters [gob]"I _really_ need to refresh my spells at some point!!"[/gob]


----------



## Mirth (Oct 24, 2002)

D'Bruuhl grabs his sword off the bar and rushes to protect the old woman and get her behind some cover so that she won't be hurt in melee. 

"Majkis!" D'Bruuhl yells at the toad. "You had better stop firing! We outnumber you and all we want is to do a bit of business! We don't want bloodshed!"

*[gob]* "Try to tip the statue over, someone!" *[/gob]* D'Bruuhl yells to the others.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 25, 2002)

Rakanishu dives to the side and rolls behind a table and chairs. He then pushes the table over and puts a bead on the mouth of the toad with his crossbow.


----------



## Dog Faced God (Oct 25, 2002)

Goubido runs and crashes into the statue at full tilt hoping to knock it over.

_OOC: sorry I haven't posted for a while.  I haven't been able to get the boards or the main site for just over a week.  Hopefully they're back up now._


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 26, 2002)

*[Gob]*"I just hate these humans, I really do."*[/Gob]*
Glorath draws his bow as he tries to position himself so that Goubido isn't in his line of sight. He then lets loose and arrow at the person inside the statue (or whatever if the statue does go down).


----------



## dreamthief (Oct 27, 2002)

*A hit!*

Rakanishu dives beneath a table and shoves it over, sending chairs tumbling. He won't be able to shoot this round just yet. Ashgyad fires a bolt at the toad but it bounces off the lip of the toad with a loud thunk. D'Bruuhl grabs the screaming woman and pulls her behind the bar counter.
Goubido charges the statue, bangs against it but doesn't move it one bit and flops to the floor. He does see the startled eyes of a man inside the toad and the gob keeps just below the lower mouth of the toad.

Glorath puts an absolutely incredible shot through the mouth of the toad that embeds itself into the cheek of the man. He screams in wild pain and fires his crossbow back at Glorath but the bolt thuds into a table half a foot from his face. 

The woman shivers in fear. Behind the bar counter, D'Bruuhl sees a trapdoor on the floor.


----------



## Mirth (Oct 27, 2002)

"If you want to live, stay here and be quiet," D'Bruuhl whispers to the old woman. He casts Divine Favor on himself and then proceeds to open the trap door.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 27, 2002)

*double post*


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 27, 2002)

"Give up or you will die!" Rakanishu yells at the toad.

Rakanishu readies an action, should another bolt leave the mouth of the toad Rakanishu will fire one back into it.

"In all likelyhood this is the one that got away before!" he says to his comrades.


----------



## Dog Faced God (Oct 27, 2002)

Goubido stands up shaking his head and spitting profanity in thickly accented goblin.  He digs a pint of oil out of one of several pouches attached to his belt, and begins looking around for a lit candle, torch or other source of flame.


----------



## garyh (Oct 27, 2002)

Ashgyad will also ready a shot at the toad if the man in the toad fires again.

[gob]"Stupid, _stupid_ humans..."[/gob]


----------



## dreamthief (Nov 2, 2002)

_Ok let's hope the board is stable from now on..  _

D'Bruuhl shouts his threat but Majkis just shrieks in anger. "Let Sprog tell you what he thinks of that!"

Goubido takes out a flask of oil and can see a lit lantern about 15' away from him along the edge of the wall.

The man fires a bolt at Glorath and it comes a little too close this time, just thudding in the wood next to his head. Ashgyad, Glorath and Rakanishu fire their shots, but all three bounce off the metal toad.

Suddenly the trapdoor opens and an orc emerges, casting a shadow over d'Bruuhl and the woman. He wields a spiked club and looks down at the two in front of him. "Sprog will kill!"

The old woman screams.

_Sprog is at the bottom of the initiative order._


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 2, 2002)

Rakanishu gains a worried and uncomfortable expression at the sight of the orc. If there isn't a chance of anyone getting caught in the way, and if the orc is unaware of him, Rakanishu will attempt a ranged sneak attack on the brutish creature. If that is not possible he'll fire again at the occupant of the toad.


----------



## Dog Faced God (Nov 2, 2002)

*Burn you toady archer!!*

Goubido drags a chair over to the lantern, climbs up on it and yanks the lantern down.  He hops down, runs back over towards the toad statue.  Drawing heavy breaths, he smashes the flask of oil into the frogs mouth, followed by the burning lantern.

_ooc... I think this might take a couple rounds to accomplish, especially if I've got to climb up on a chair or something to ensure that the flask of oil goes into the frogs mouth, and breaks._


----------



## Mirth (Nov 2, 2002)

D'Bruuhl puts himself between the old woman and the Orc. "May the will of Heironeous guide my hand!" he yells as he attacks Sprog with his short sword.

_OOC: Remember the Divine Favor spell…_


----------



## garyh (Nov 2, 2002)

Ashgyad will continue firing upon the toad.

[Gob]"Stupid humans...  stupid orcs!!"[/Gob]


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 2, 2002)

Glorath moves so that (if possible) both the orc and the man-in-toad are within point blank range and then rapid shots one arrow at each.


----------



## dreamthief (Nov 7, 2002)

D'bruuhl's blow misses the Orc, who sidesteps the blow. 

Goubido pulls a chair up and grabs the lantern. He starts to run back and is 10' away from the toad. The man in the toad sees this and fires a bolt at the goblin, and it strikes him just below his ribs. 
_Goubido takes 4 points damage._

Ashgyad fires his bolt and it hits the man inside the toad again. He yells once more. Both of Glorath's shots are ineffective, however, though his shot at the orc does shatter a bottle that sprinkles vodka all over Ashgyad. Rakanishu's arrow clangs against the lip of the toad. 

The man yells to the orc, "Get the one with the lantern! Get him!"

The orc appears unhappy that he's had to abandon D'Bruuhl, and jumps over the bar counter. D'Bruuhl gains an AoO and slashes the orc at the back. Thick blood flows, spurting onto the bar counter and the bottles.


----------



## dreamthief (Nov 7, 2002)

*Finally a map!*

here we go...


----------



## garyh (Nov 8, 2002)

[gob]"Silly Glorath...  vodka's for drinking!!  And by Boccob, I need some rest soon..."[/gob]

Ashgyad will [surprise]continue firing on the man in the toad.[/surprise]


----------



## Mirth (Nov 8, 2002)

D'Bruuhl says to the old woman, "Stay here and stay down!" 

Then he runs to intercept Sprog before he can get to the injured Goubido. He yells to the others, *[gob]* "Someone help me stop the Orc! Goubido, watch your back and hurry with that fire!" *[/gob]*


----------



## Dog Faced God (Nov 8, 2002)

Goubido stomps toward the toad.  His gaze swivels wildly between toad and orc as he chants a long string of goblin profanities at a gradually increasing volume and tempo.  As he arrives at the toad, he bounces the flask of oil into the mouth, shattering it, followed immediately by the burning lantern.  His cursing reaches a fevered pitch, and his face begins to purple in as he screams into the maw of the statue.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 8, 2002)

[gob]"I'm on it!"[/gob] Rakanishu yells.

Rakanishu drops the crossbow at his feet and draws his short sword as he charges for the orc, trying to flank him with the assistance of D'Bruuhl. If the opportunity arises Rakanishu will attempt a sneak attack on the orc.


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 9, 2002)

*[Gob]*"That wasn't what I was aiming for. Besides, you should've just opened your mouth."*[/Gob]*
Glorath steps to F4 and lets loose too arrows at the orc.
"Hey pigface! Was your mom that ugly or did she just drop you when you were a toddler?"


----------



## dreamthief (Nov 10, 2002)

D'Bruuhl chases the Orc and strikes at him again, but Heironeous doesn't shine as the blow misses. The Orc turns towards D'Bruuhl, snarling. 

The flask of oil shatters, spilling onto the figure inside. Goubido lights the fire by smashing the lantern as well and the toad is engulfed in flames. The man inside screams in pain and appears to be looking for a way out of the toad. In the flame and heat, Ashgyad's bolt strikes the back of the mouth with a metallic thud. 

Both of Glorath's arrows miss the orc as he tries to avoid hitting his comrade. Rakanishu charges into the fray, effectively flanking the Orc but his swipe is expertly ducked by the Orc. The Orc swipes back at Rakanishu and lands a mighty blow with his club, effectively downing Rakanishu, who lands on the ground, his fall broken by the table. 

"TAKE THAT!" shouts the Orc.

_Rakanishu takes 10 points damage and is down._


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 10, 2002)

OoC: Darn, I need Precise Shot.

IC: "Now you did it, that's one of my comrades and you're going to pay for that!"
Glorath lets loose just one arrow, hoping that what little precision it gives is enough to let him hit the orc.


----------



## Mirth (Nov 10, 2002)

D'Bruuhl attacks Sprog with a vengeance, the whole time yelling, "We're the nightwatch, you stupid Orc! Give up now and you won't have to spend the rest of your life in the slammer!" To the others, he screams *[gob]*, "I've got to get to Rakanishu before he dies! Let's take this Orc down, if I can't get him to surrender." *[/gob]*


----------



## garyh (Nov 10, 2002)

Ashgyad turns his fire to the orc, attempting to occupy him and let D'Bruuhl tend to Rakanishu.

[Gob]"I'll cover you!!  Help Rak!!"[/Gob]


----------



## dreamthief (Nov 11, 2002)

_Bumping for Goubido..._


----------



## Dog Faced God (Nov 13, 2002)

Goubido moves towards the orc and, as soon as he is close enough for his whip to be a threat (15'),  lashes toward the beast's feet in an attempt to trip him.


----------



## dreamthief (Nov 14, 2002)

D'bruuhl's next blow misses the Orc who dodges it. Goubido steps towards the Orc and sends his whip out to trip but the orc jumps right in time. Both Glorath's and Ashgyad's missiles miss, embedding themselves in the tables.

The Orc swings his club in an overhead motion towards D'Bruuhl, who manages to move away in time but one of the spikes rakes his chest. "Sprog kill!"
_D'Bruuhl takes 3 points damage._

The man is still screaming in the toad, and the old woman shouts "Oh no! No!" She takes up a bucket of liquid and is running towards the toad.


----------



## Mirth (Nov 14, 2002)

"Sprog, help your friend or he will die. I won't attack you if you do so," D'Bruuhl pleads with the Orc. If Sprog turns, D'Bruuhl will be true to his word and go cast Cure Light Wounds on Rakanishu. If Sprog continues his attack, D'Bruuhl will fight Defensively, Ready his Spell (so that he doesn't lose it if Sprog's attack is successful), and Move backwards towards Rakanishu.


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 14, 2002)

*[Gob]*"I knew I should've practised firing into melee more..."*[/Gob]*
Glorath nocks another arrow and lets fly if the orc stays aggressive.


----------



## Dog Faced God (Nov 15, 2002)

Goubido readies his whip, and waits to see if the orc will comply with D'bruuhl's orders.  If he doesn't, Goubido will move to keep himself between Rakanishu and Sprog.


----------



## dreamthief (Nov 17, 2002)

"He not my friend, he my boss!" Sprog shouts. Goubido steps between Sprog and Rakanishu. Glorath's next missile slams into the orc's back, and he collapses on the ground.

The woman throws the bucket of water into the mouth of the toad, but the man continues to burn. 

D'Bruuhl runs to Rakanishu and casts a Cure Light Wounds to revive him. _Rakanishu is at 2 hp. _


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 17, 2002)

"Somebody stop that burning, I can't stand the smell of burning human."
Glorath looks around if there are any more buckets with water. He is going to help dousing the flames. You can't interrogate a dead person very well, you know.


----------



## Mirth (Nov 18, 2002)

"Is there any way to get him out of that thing?" D'Bruuhl shouts at the woman. Regardless, he will do what he can to stop the flames as well. If Majkis is too far gone, D'Bruuhl will turn to check on Sprog and see how extensive his injuries are.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 18, 2002)

Rakanishu raises his head a little sluggishly and looks around. Seeing Sprog on the floor he grins around at all his comrades, but the smell of burning flesh changes his expression. He sees the flames inside the toad and pokes his tongue at them.

[gob]"Who ordered a side of human well done?"[/gob] he says, while standing up and making his way to the kitchen as best he can, [gob]"I'll bet there'll be something in here to stop the humie candle burning."[/gob]


----------



## Dog Faced God (Nov 18, 2002)

Goubido looks around for a bucket to help douse the flames he started.


----------



## dreamthief (Nov 19, 2002)

The smell of charring flesh overpowers the tavern.  There are some barrels behind the counter, some with spring water and alcohol. 

The woman replies to D'Bruuhl. "Through the trapdoor! Oh.. please help him!"

The burning has subsided slightly, but inside the toad the man continues to trash around. Goubido is reminded of the smell of a wild pig he cooked over a fire once...


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 20, 2002)

[gob]"Goubido! Over here! Help me use use this barrel of spring water![/gob] Rakanishu yells as he eases the container onto its side and hurriedly rolls it out of of behind the counter and towards the toad.


----------



## garyh (Nov 20, 2002)

Ashyad keeps his crossbow trained on the orc and the woman, ready in case they should make any "funny" moves.

_Readied action to fire his crossbow at either target if they take an aggressive action towards a goblin._


----------



## Mirth (Nov 20, 2002)

"There better not be any more Orcs hiding down here, lady," D'Bruuhl says as he quickly pulls the trapdoor open. If Majkis isn't too far gone when he gets to him, D'Bruuhl will convert his Magic Weapon spell to a Cure Light Wounds and use it on him.

_OOC: 300th post!!!_


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 20, 2002)

Glorath goes after D'Bruuhl to give what little assistance he can.


----------



## Dog Faced God (Nov 20, 2002)

Goubido chuckles as he helps Rakanishu with the barrel of water.  "What a morning.  First I try to burn this guy up, now we try to drown him!"


----------



## dreamthief (Nov 20, 2002)

Goubido smashes a barrel and throws more water in, dousing the man further. The fire goes out and he collapses on the floor.

D'Bruuhl opens the trapdoor and descends into a room filled with more barrels, bottles of different types of alcohol, sausages and other assorted things. At the edge of the room is a ladder leading up to the toad. D'Bruuhl climbs up to find the burnt Majkis on the floor, groaning. He is burnt quite badly and in much pain. D'Bruuhl casts his _cure light wounds_ (Hmm.. I need to keep track of this better but I'l'l give you the benefit of the doubt  ) on the injured tavern keeper and some of the wounds dissapear. 

Sprog the orc coughs, sputtering blood on the floor.


----------



## Mirth (Nov 21, 2002)

dreamthief said:
			
		

> *D'Bruuhl casts his cure light wounds (Hmm.. I need to keep track of this better but I'l'l give you the benefit of the doubt  ) *




_OOC: I was wondering about this too, mostly because this game "day" has taken so long (not a complaint, just an observation  ). The only time that I can remember D'Bruuhl trying to cast a spell before is when they were fighting the group rolling the drunks. I had said that if D'Bruuhl could get under the wagon, he would cast Divine Favor on himself, but he couldn't get under the wagon, so he didn't. He used his Heal skill on one of the guys then, I think, but not a Cure spell. Then during this fight, he cast Divine Favor on himself, cast Cure LW on Rak and now has converted Magic Weapon to Cure LW for Majkis. If you're talking about the conversion rule, it's on p32 of the PHB. Otherwise, I'll admit I was too lazy to look back and find out if I cast anything before this. And sorry for this lengthy reply. REALLY NOT trying to cheat here. _


----------



## garyh (Nov 21, 2002)

_OOC:  Ashgyad has spent all his level 1 spells, but hasn't used any level 0 spells yet.  And you'll note his repeated references to needing rest.   _


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 21, 2002)

*OoC:* Somebody want to count how many arrows Glorath has used? I just noticed I should probably keep track.


----------



## Mirth (Nov 21, 2002)

_OOC: Maybe I shoulda posted that in the OOC thread, huh? _


----------



## dreamthief (Nov 22, 2002)

_I think I'll try to add a HP statblock after every post so I can keep track.  _

_*SO IS ANYONE GOING TO BLOODY DO SOMETHING OTHER THAN DISCUSS HOW MANY  HP THEY HAVE LEFT OR HOW MANY ARROWS THEY'VE USED?  *_


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 23, 2002)

"Let's get him out of this toad, eh?"
Glorath graps the grilled legs.


----------



## Mirth (Nov 23, 2002)

Hearing Sprog cough, D'Bruuhl says to Glorath, "I've got to go see about that Orc," and leaves Glorath to help Majkis. D'Bruuhl will check Sprog and see if he can use his Heal skill and/or his _Virtue_ spell to stabilize him. He also asks the woman if she has any healing around. Otherwise, there's not much he can do but read last rites over Sprog's body.


----------



## Dog Faced God (Nov 25, 2002)

Goubido watches the collapsed orc intently as D'Bruuhl sizes him up.  He mutters in goblin, "Watch 'im.  Might be possum."




_*OOC: Anyone else having trouble with the boards?  I haven't been able to get on in three or four days.*_


----------



## Mirth (Nov 25, 2002)

Dog Faced God said:
			
		

> *OOC: Anyone else having trouble with the boards?  I haven't been able to get on in three or four days. *




_OOC: Nope. It's been working fine for me, sorry to hear about troubles on your end, though.  _


----------



## dreamthief (Nov 26, 2002)

Glorath drags the slightly crispy Majkis out of the toad, and D'Bruuhl manages to stabilise the orc. "Thank you," says the woman, for D'Bruuhl's help. "He knew not what he be doin'. He's a good boy!"

_Actions?_


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 27, 2002)

*[Gob]*"Curses these big people are heavy! They should think about us little people too."*[/Gob]*
Glorath puts Majkis down next to the orc and then goes to see if any of his arrows are still intact.


----------



## Mirth (Nov 27, 2002)

"I'm glad we could save them, M'am, but they've attacked the Nightwatch and they're going to have to pay for their crimes," D'Bruuhl says as he begins to bind the Orc. *[gob]*"We should probably bind them, before they are able to come around completely."*[/gob]*

After both Majkis & Sprog are bound, he turns to the others, *[gob]*"Whew, that was exhausting and not very productive. What do we do now? Any ideas? Should we send Rakanishu back to the Sherriff's?"*[/gob]*

Then he turns to the woman. "If you don't want to go to jail with them, you had better tell us how the spiked alcohol scam works. We might go easier on the two of them if you are completely honest with us."


----------



## garyh (Nov 27, 2002)

Ashgyad slings his crossbow back over his shoulder, attempting to appear non-threatening to the woman.


----------



## Dog Faced God (Nov 27, 2002)

Goubido helps D'bruuhl secure Majkis and Sprog.  In goblin, he suggests a thorough search of the Three-Legged Toad.  He begins his search behind the bar.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 30, 2002)

Rakanishu wanders about collecting his things, taking care with his injury.

*[gob]*"Bit of a conspiracy goin on ya think? Stealing drunks for sacrificing or arcane experiments? Who knows how deep this may go, then again it may end here in this tavern by these fellows trying to dilute their ale without people noticing a difference in taste,"*[gob]* Rakanishu says to his comrades, *[gob]*"Ah, the possibilities adventure can bring. Before we know it wemay end up crawling through a dungeon. By the way, thanks for saving my life!"*[/gob]*

Rakanishu grins broadly and gives a thumbs up.


----------



## Mirth (Dec 2, 2002)

D'Bruuhl looks with a hint of amusement at Rakanishu. *[gob]*"I definitely hope we get to rest before we go off on a jaunt like you are imagining. Any ideas on what we should do with these lawbreakers?" *[/gob]*


----------



## dreamthief (Dec 2, 2002)

The woman mutters, "It wasn't his fault! There's so many drunks... and this robed man.. he approached Majkis saying he'd take them off his hands. It be good money, and Majkis was losing money in the rat-races, so he made sure that there were always drunks for the wagon... some of those needed to be carted away anyhow!"

Majkis and Sprog are tied up and look confounded. The first rays of dawn slip through the windows of the tavern.


----------



## Dog Faced God (Dec 2, 2002)

Goubido suggests, in goblin, that these three be separated before being questioned.  He also tries to watch for any sign of recognition from the old woman as the group exchanges the goblin tongue back and forth.  In goblin, he voices his concern: "Seems odd this old bat talkin' 'bout 'robed man' after Rakanishu bring up arcane spearmints and scary-facin'."


----------



## garyh (Dec 3, 2002)

[Gob]"You're right, Goubido.  I don't trust the wench,"[/Gob] Ashgyad replied.


----------



## Mirth (Dec 4, 2002)

D'Bruuhl nods at the suggestion as well. *[gob]*"Ashgyad, do you want to question her? I could question Majkis and Rakanishu and Glorath could take on the Orc, while Goubido continues searching the place. I hope they come clean soon, though, 'cause I'm feeling bushed."*[/gob]*


----------



## Dog Faced God (Dec 5, 2002)

Goubido continues his search of the bar.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 5, 2002)

*[gob]*"So we split them up to question them?"*[/gob]* Rakanishu asks, *[gob]*"Where should we move the orc to?"*[/gob]*


----------



## Mirth (Dec 5, 2002)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> *[gob]"So we split them up to question them?"[/gob] Rakanishu asks, [gob]"Where should we move the orc to?"[/gob] *




D'Bruuhl thinks for a second. *[gob]* "Why don't we just leave the orc where he is and move the other two away from him and each other? Unless someone else has a better idea?" *[/gob]*


----------



## garyh (Dec 5, 2002)

[gob]"Sounds good to me, D'Bruuhl,"[/gob] agreed Ashgyad.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 5, 2002)

*[Gob]*"I'm not really good at interrogating, but I can stand there and look mean."*[/Gob]*


----------



## dreamthief (Dec 5, 2002)

_Sorry Goubido missed your post about searching the bar._
Goubido finds the till with a fair amount of coins inside. Probably at least 150 gp worth of coins.

"Don't you dare take that!" shouts the woman. "Touch me and I'll scream!" as you approach her. "I've told you all I know!"

You seperate the prisoners, but Majkis doesn't seem in much of a state to talk.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 6, 2002)

*[gob]*"I'd bet she'd be more inclined to co-operate if I went and got some help from whoever's about to go on the day shift back at the Sheriff's. I don't think she respects our authority,"*[/gob]* says Rakanishu.


----------



## Dog Faced God (Dec 6, 2002)

"This makes a nice bonus," Goubido chuckles as he begins emptying the till into his own pockets.  "Let's take these talls to jail.  We won't get anymore help from them."  He begins looking around the tavern for anything else of interest.


----------



## Mirth (Dec 9, 2002)

Dog Faced God said:
			
		

> *"This makes a nice bonus," Goubido chuckles as he begins emptying the till into his own pockets.  "Let's take these talls to jail.  We won't get anymore help from them."  He begins looking around the tavern for anything else of interest. *




D'Bruuhl turns his head towards Goubido's chuckling, *[gob]* "Remember, we gobs don't steal anymore. You can carry it with you to turn over to the sheriff, if you want, for safekeeping, but I wouldn't suggest keeping it unless you want to deal with Nitzbuk's anger later." *[/gob]*

Then the cleric begins pulling on Majkis' arm, "Seeing as you're not answering any of my questions ... On your feet!" He turns to the others, "I guess there's nothing left to do but to march these miscreants over to the jail."

As the entire motley group begins to exit the Toad, D'Bruuhl calls out to Majkis, Sprog and the woman, "Just remember, if you try to escape we won't hesitate to stop you with deadly force. And I'm right out of healing to help you back from the brink again."


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 9, 2002)

Glorath glares at the humans and orc as they leave the inn.


----------



## dreamthief (Dec 10, 2002)

*Winding down...*

Goubido doesn't see anything of immediate interest except the many bottles and barrels of alcohol... 

You march the lot over to the sheriff's office, though you have to help out a Majkis and Sprog. Once you get there, the guards eye you but let you in. They've probably seen odder stuff.

The sleepy-eyed sheriff looks up.
"So.. what's all this about? Isn't that Majkis, the tavern owner? Who did this to him??"

The sheriff eyes the lot of you for an explanation.


----------



## garyh (Dec 10, 2002)

"He did this to himself," Ashgyad replied.  "He and his tavern was responsible for drugging some unfortunate patrons and carting them off."


----------



## Mirth (Dec 10, 2002)

"I don't believe we have met, sheriff. I am D'Bruuhl, priest of Heironeous and member of the nightwatch," D'Bruuhl steps forward and pulls himself up stiffly to his full height, trying to look as regal and priestly as possible. "What my friend here says is true. Majkis was in league with Arktul, Taris and the other one that we sent back with your deputies earlier. Majkis would drug the patrons at the Toad and then the others would roll the drunks and cart them off somewhere else."

Not waiting for the sheriff to comment, D'Bruuhl carries on in a rush, "When we found out this information from Arktul, we took it upon ourselves to investigate the allegations. Unprovoked, Majkis fired upon us from his hiding place in the brass Toad. Even after we identified ourselves as the nightwatch, he did not relent. We were forced to bring him under control, at which point he sicked his orc on us, who nearly killed Rakanishu there. Luckily for the felons, after they were both defeated, I was able to call on the healing grace of my divine lord and spare them from death. Now we bring them to you so that they may pay for their crimes."

D'Bruuhl steps back with a contended look on his face, satisfied with a job well done. Then he remembers. "Oh, one more thing. We also brought the Toad's till with us to give to you for safekeeping, so that the money wouldn't be stolen while the tavern was left unattended." He looks to Goubido.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 10, 2002)

Rakanishu smiles at the mention of his name.

*[gob]*"Well, we either kept the money as a bonus or lost it and looked good for it. A win/win situation in the end is it not?"*[gob]* Rakanishu says.


----------



## Dog Faced God (Dec 10, 2002)

mirthcard said:
			
		

> *"Oh, one more thing. We also brought the Toad's till with us to give to you for safekeeping, so that the money wouldn't be stolen while the tavern was left unattended." He looks to Goubido. *




"Right, right... there was just under one-hundred gold in the till..."  Goubido shakes his pockets noisily as he produces the one-hundred gold and spills it onto the sheriff's desk.


----------



## Mirth (Dec 10, 2002)

D'Bruuhl smiles at the sheriff and his guards.

"Thanks for that, Goubido. See, sheriff? How else are we going to change people's opinions of us if we don't prove that we can be trusted?" D'Bruuhl says, all the while still smiling.

_Edited for mistaken content._


----------



## Dog Faced God (Dec 10, 2002)

--


----------



## Mirth (Dec 10, 2002)

Deleted post.


----------



## dreamthief (Dec 11, 2002)

_Well it is entirely up to Goubido's discretion whether to tell the others how much there is... if he didn't he could put down 150 and keep the extra 50. _

The sheriff hears the explanation and makes you backtrack, but he appears bored quickly. 
"Yes, yes. Well we'll investigate this further. Thank you for your time." He taps his fingers on his desk.

He opens his drawer, takes out a grimy coin and shoves the gold piece to you. "Don't spend it all on drink," he smiles. "I'm extremely busy... be off with you and give my greetings to Nutzbik."

[OOC: 
Ok that ends this part of the adventure I'll be tallying up XP but you should have enough to make 2nd level so start planning what you want to do.]


----------



## Mirth (Dec 11, 2002)

dreamthief said:
			
		

> *The sheriff hears the explanation and makes you backtrack, but he appears bored quickly.
> "Yes, yes. Well we'll investigate this further. Thank you for your time." He taps his fingers on his desk.
> 
> He opens his drawer, takes out a grimy coin and shoves the gold piece to you. "Don't spend it all on drink," he smiles. "I'm extremely busy... be off with you and give my greetings to Nutzbik."*




"See here, sheriff!" D'Bruuhl says in utter disgust at the way the human is treating he and his friends. "We have risked life and limb for this city, brought down 5 criminals in one night, and this is the thanks we get?!? Well I for one won't have it! We are taking half of this gold as a donation for the church. At least there we are truly appreciated." With that D'Bruuhl takes 50gp off the desk and storms out of the office.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 11, 2002)

Rakanishu looks impressed at D'Bruuhl's action and follows him out, quickly.


----------



## garyh (Dec 11, 2002)

Ashgyad is impressed with D'Bruuhl as well, and quickly follows him.

When they're outside, the conjurer tells D'Bruuhl [gob]"You've got guts.  I respect that."[/gob]


----------



## Dog Faced God (Dec 11, 2002)

mirthcard said:
			
		

> *With that D'Bruuhl takes 50gp off the desk and storms out of the office. *




"Hurr, hurr!"  Goubido grins widely and raps his knuckles loudly on the sheriff's desk before he follows the other goblins out of the office.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 12, 2002)

Glorath grins at the sheriff as D'Bruuhl acts.
"My thoughts excactly... or maybe less"

He then leaves after the others.


----------



## dreamthief (Dec 12, 2002)

As you take the money and step out, the sheriff seems to be momentarily surprised, then he stands up obviously angry. "Where do you think you're taking my.. I mean THAT money? If you don't return it within the next minute, I will summon EVERY guard in this building. I have at least 4 archers who wouldn't mind having you for target practice, and a few guards who would be very efficient with their weapons," he says.

Two guards stare into the room as you are about to exit, drawing their swords. They look ready for a fight. 

"2 sp between the lot of you. You should be thanking me for my generosity," the sheriff continues, his hand brushing against the hilt of his sword.


----------



## Mirth (Dec 12, 2002)

dreamthief said:
			
		

> *As you take the money and step out, the sheriff seems to be momentarily surprised, then he stands up obviously angry. "Where do you think you're taking my.. I mean THAT money? If you don't return it within the next minute, I will summon EVERY guard in this building. I have at least 4 archers who wouldn't mind having you for target practice, and a few guards who would be very efficient with their weapons," he says.
> 
> Two guards stare into the room as you are about to exit, drawing their swords. They look ready for a fight.
> 
> "2 sp between the lot of you. You should be thanking me for my generosity," the sheriff continues, his hand brushing against the hilt of his sword. *




Although he knows that they are severely outnumbered, D'Bruuhl turns around, facing the sheriff, with the most determined look on his face that he can muster, "What God do you answer to, lawman? With the position that you hold, it must be a God of Law, a God of Justice."

D'Bruuhl takes two steps towards the sheriff, "I am a Priest of Heironeous. You would dare raise arms against me!? Over money that is going for the good of the Church?!?!"

With that he drops all of the coins on the ground in front of the jail.

"If money be your God, then scramble in the dirt for it. Keep your silver too, brigand. You disgust me with your greed and blasphemy," he looks up at all of the guards he can take in with his two eyes, "All of you should be ashamed of yourselves. I had better not see any of you in Church this week, or your wives, your daughters, your sons, your fathers and your mothers will know of this affrontery."

And with that, D'Bruuhl leaves the jail behind.


----------



## garyh (Dec 12, 2002)

Ashgyad looked on with awe as D'Bruuhl unleashed his righteous fury upon the sheriff.  _He is NOT your typical goblin,_ Ashgyad thought.

OOC:  My goodness, Mirthcard.  You, my friend, are an inspiration.  Good show!!


----------



## dreamthief (Dec 13, 2002)

The sheriff seems to feel a shred of fear run through his spine at D'Bruuhl's words. He looks at the fallen coin spinning on the floor even as the gobs leave, not making any move at all. The guards watch as you depart, wondering what the commotion is all about.

You return to the goblin slums where Nitzbuk congratulates you on a job well done. Well actually his emissary Topek, a servant of his who is dressed in bright colours like some overexcited Fey. He gives an additional gold piece for your troubles. "Times are hard, you know. Normally nightwatches are far less eventful... but I'm sure Nitzbuk will hear of your deeds!"

_You each get 1,200 xp for your troubles. Goubido gets an extra 100 xp for beating Majkis, D'Bruuhl an extra 100 xp for good roleplaying, and Rakanishu an extra 50 xp for handling the guards. _

After a think, Goubido did have 50 gp that he didn't turn over to the guards, since he never declared that he had it. He may choose to keep it or let the rest know. 

Time to update your stats in the Rogue's Gallery.  You'll find the thread in Gobtales.


----------



## Mirth (Dec 14, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *OOC:  My goodness, Mirthcard.  You, my friend, are an inspiration.  Good show!! *




_Thanks garyh  One of my favorite classes to play is the Paladin and I always feel that everybody gives them the short shrift most of the time. If played effectively and consistently, pallys can be great characters and not lawful stupid naysayers. I wanted to take that concept to the extreme here by having D'Bruuhl be somewhat of a civil rights activist as well as a priest before taking up the mantle of a Paladin. Again thanks, I just hope that I didn't overshadow everyone else because the character demanded that I play that way._


----------



## Mirth (Dec 14, 2002)

dreamthief said:
			
		

> *The sheriff seems to feel a shred of fear run through his spine at D'Bruuhl's words. He looks at the fallen coin spinning on the floor even as the gobs leave, not making any move at all. The guards watch as you depart, wondering what the commotion is all about.
> 
> You return to the goblin slums where Nitzbuk congratulates you on a job well done. Well actually his emissary Topek, a servant of his who is dressed in bright colours like some overexcited Fey. He gives an additional gold piece for your troubles. "Times are hard, you know. Normally nightwatches are far less eventful... but I'm sure Nitzbuk will hear of your deeds!"
> 
> ...




As Topek turns to leave, D'Bruuhl calls out, "Pardon me sir, but if I could impose on you for a moment ... Might I request a private audience with Nitzbuk, please? I have some details of our ... patrol ... that I would like to pass on to him, and I would like his advice on a personal matter."

Seeing that Topek is in no mood to broker with him, D'Bruuhl confesses his desire to the emissary, "I would like to know if our chief feels it would be a wise decision for me to attempt to take on a paladinhood? If you could pass on my inquiry to him, I would be most obliged," D'Bruuhl says to Topek's back as the servant exits without answering him.

He turns to the others, "If anyone can use my extra pay, you may take it. The church will take care of my needs and I will simply donate the coin, but I would rather one or all of you have it, if it would help."

_OOC: Thanks for the extra xp, DM! Look for a new, improved D'Bruuhl soon._


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 16, 2002)

*[gob]*"You good sir,"*[gob]* Rakanishu says to D'Bruuhl, *[gob]*"You do not need anyone's permission to do what your heart desires. You've shown us all this evening *yawn* eh, sorry, pretty tired after all that. You've shown us all this evening your potential for the role of a paladin. D'Bruuhl, I think I speak for everyone when I say you are totally capable of the occupation you seek."*[gob]*

Rakanishhu grins broadly, a gives D'Bruuhl a pat on the back.

*[gob]*"I think I'll do ok with the money I have on me, your church would appreciate the donation I'm quite sure."*[gob]*


----------



## dreamthief (Dec 16, 2002)

Topek nods and says "Yes Yes, well do as you wish as long as it is not harmful to the community. His majesty is very busy! Very busy!"

_Update your character by this weekend.  Then we can started on adventure #2... D'Bruuhl you may take your next char as you wish._


----------



## Mirth (Dec 18, 2002)

_OOC: D'Bruuhl has been updated. Decided to be a cleric a little while longer to boost spell power. I'll give a reason for that choice IC later. Anyway, here's my apology from the Character thread reposted: 

I really apologize for being so late with this. I've had it done for several days, but mistakenly thought that I had already posted it. Really, really sorry about that._


----------

